# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  donde puedo comprar un iman para hacer un truco con monedas

## mertin

muy buenas.

lei el otro dia en un libro de magia que las monedas de 5 centimos se atraen con la fuerza de un iman.

las de 10 20 y 50 no se atraen... no me pregunten de que estan hechas...

pues estoy intentando hacer algun truquillo saviendo eso pero no tengo un buen iman... alguien podria decirme donde puedo conseguir uno... o donde comprarlo... es que no se me ocurre ningun sitio para comprarlo

gracias de antemano y un saludo

----------


## mike

pues nose....piensa alomejor que este foro es de una tienda de magia pero no me digas eee..... 


www.tiendamagia.com

----------


## mertin

> Y si no pregúntale a Google... que queremos que nos lo den todo hecho!


joder, que borde, solo pregunte donde se puede comprar un iman, ni que preguntase nada del otro mundo.

de todas maneras ya pregunte hoy y me dijeron que en una ferreteria

----------


## letang

Precisamente por eso, porque no preguntabas nada del otro mundo. Por eso deberías buscar por tu cuenta, demostrando un poco de esfuerzo.

Si quieres buscar un artículo que quieres para un juego de magia, ¿no se te ocurre buscar en una tienda de magia?

Además, estás en el foro de una de ellas, y al final de cada página aparece el link. Sólo tenías que hacer click ahí, ir al apartado de accesorios y darle al apartado IMANES. ¡Hay un apartado exclusivo para imanes! imagínate.   :Wink:  

Pero bueno, no pasa nada, no le des más vueltas, pero la próxima vez pon un poco de tu parte e intenta solucionarte las cosas por ti mismo y, si así no lo consigues, pues entonces ya pregunta para que te ayuden. Pero preguntar sin esmerarse uno mismo primero da una imagen de que le dedicas poco esfuerzo a esto.

Un saludo.  :Wink1:

----------


## mertin

> Precisamente por eso, porque no preguntabas nada del otro mundo. Por eso deberías buscar por tu cuenta, demostrando un poco de esfuerzo.
> 
> Si quieres buscar un artículo que quieres para un juego de magia, ¿no se te ocurre buscar en una tienda de magia?
> 
> Además, estás en el foro de una de ellas, y al final de cada página aparece el link. Sólo tenías que hacer click ahí, ir al apartado de accesorios y darle al apartado IMANES. ¡Hay un apartado exclusivo para imanes! imagínate.   
> 
> Pero bueno, no pasa nada, no le des más vueltas, pero la próxima vez pon un poco de tu parte e intenta solucionarte las cosas por ti mismo y, si así no lo consigues, pues entonces ya pregunta para que te ayuden. Pero preguntar sin esmerarse uno mismo primero da una imagen de que le dedicas poco esfuerzo a esto.
> 
> Un saludo.


por donde yo vivo no hay ninguna tienda magica... y hacer un pedido solo por un iman... pues es un poco absurdo, como en una ferreteria no tenian nada pues no sabia donde habia, pero al final lo encontre en otra ferreteria.

veo que hay gente que pregunta tambien cual es el mejor sustito para la cera y que otra cosas usar sin problema, por eso pregunte yo tambien, por que no sabia donde poder conseguirlo por mi zona.

gracias y un saludo

----------


## letang

Puedes encontrar imanes de neodimio de dos tamaños en estos juegos:



que los puedes encontrar en todas las jugueterías.

A los imanes les puedes quitar la funda de plástico para que no le resten fuerza.

----------


## el magico tete

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1425
Creo yo que esto te puede solucionar muchisimo, ademas venden un dvd donde te dan juegos para hacerlos con este articulo...

suerte!

----------


## J.C.

No esta permitido según las normas del foro publicitar otras tiendas de magia que no sean tiendamagia.

----------


## Dragoneo

Hombre, pero por que un iman?

Para mi gusto es mejor el Bat, ademas de poderse poner donde sea y ser un potentisimo iman, sirve para muchisimos efectos mas.

Un saludo.

----------

